# Leon Jimenes 300 Series Robusto Cigar Review - not too good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought 2 five pack La Aurora robusto samplers from CI. I have only smoked one of the 300 series so far. Burn, draw, etc was good, but I could not d...

Read the full review here: Leon Jimenes 300 Series Robusto Cigar Review - not too good


----------

